# HS55TA engine rpm



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

I got a HS55TA, serial number 113XXXX.

I think the rpm setting for the engine carburettor is wrong, the blower won't throw snow very far. I have changed both belts and took the auger apart, replacing all bearings and friend of mine fixed the implller. It had bent "cups".

Those fixes made a diiference but still I think the throw of the blower is too small. only about 2 meters.

Got a chinese RPM meter which measures from the spark plug wire: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Stundenzähl...LCD-Honda-ATV-Motorrad-GeneratL2/113431239262

On the HS55TA it says 1620-1650 on the max throttle. On comparison on my Yamaha YS624T it says 1960-2010 rpm. And that blows snow ok. Although I believe that rpm is also too low?

What is the correct rpm for these machines and how can I adjust them?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Typical RPM would be around 3600, though I'm not familiar with these particular machines. So both of your numbers sound very low. Making me wonder if the tachometer is reading accurately. 

If it was set up for a 2 cylinder engine, the tachometer might be reading half of the actual RPMs.

Could you post a video? Do you have a generator that you could test it with? Something with a known RPM? In the US, a generator would be 3600, or 3000 in Europe.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

blackis said:


> I got a HS55TA, serial number 113XXXX.
> 
> I think the rpm setting for the engine carburettor is wrong, the blower won't throw snow very far. I have changed both belts and took the auger apart, replacing all bearings and friend of mine fixed the implller. It had bent "cups".
> 
> ...



my shop manual for the hs55 says 3800 plus or minus 150
idle 1400
standard slow speed. 2100 plus or minus 150


----------



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

The tachometer has three settings:

01(spark plug fires twice per revolution)
02 (once per revolution)
03 (every other revolution)

Measurements on every setting honda HS55:

01: 1600
02: 3200
03: 6300

Measurements yamaha ys624:
01: 2000
02: 4000
03: 7850

Maybe the middle one is close to the truth then? If so the rpm is too low on honda. How to adjust it?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

These small engines fire the spark once per revolution. Setting 01 would be for a 2-cylinder application. You want setting 02. So you're running at 3200 and 4000 RPM, which makes much more sense. 

I'm sure someone familiar with these engines can tell you the proper way to adjust the governed high RPM.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

3200 is too low for full throttle. should be 3800 plus or minus 150

to adjust

the governor has to be adjusted

1. loosen pinch bolt and nut and move governor arm so that throttle is completely open.

2. rotate the gov arm shaft as far as it will go in the direction that it was just turned by the gov arm , and retighten the pinch bolt and nut.

3. start engine, warm up, and bring engine to its standard speed with throttle lever . adjust throttle control screw so that the throttle can not be moved past this point.

source honda manual....sorry can not post pictures for reference.

you are gonna love this. the governor shaft arm is under the fuel tank. 

goodluck,


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

blackis said:


> The tachometer has three settings:
> 
> 01(spark plug fires twice per revolution)
> 02 (once per revolution)
> 03 (every other revolution)



Hmm... A lot of these gizmos are programmed the same. I've got a Hardline Hour/Tach meter on the Husky and its Spark/Pulse input stepping is as follows:

1 - 1P:1R (one pulse per one rev)
2 - 1P:2R (one pulse per two rev)
3 - 2P:1R (two pulse per one rev)

The 2nd step displays the proper RPM for the Husky.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

There is a high speed limit screw on throttle lever on engine long Phillips should reach it. Here is pic of it so you know what your looking for









Back it out to allow lever to travel further and increase rpm if throttle cable won’t let arm travel further adjust cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

groomerz said:


> There is a high speed limit screw on throttle lever on engine long Phillips should reach it. Here is pic of it so you know what your looking for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction. I thought the OP was asking about a governor adjustment . This is a heck lot easier haha


----------



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

groomerz said:


> There is a high speed limit screw on throttle lever on engine long Phillips should reach it. Here is pic of it so you know what your looking for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this!

I adjusted the phlips screw as far out as I could. The throttle lever moves about 1 centimeter further now.

rpm:s rose to 3550. Feels like a different blower now, but still I think there is more to give. Unfortunately the lever cant move anymore out, so cable adjustment how do I do It? do I have to take the air cleaner and the iron guard between carb and air cleaner off, to see the cable? Is there anyone with a page from the service manual, who could send it to me?


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Glad to hear you have some success.








I circled cable adjustment You have to remove air cleaner assembly. There are metal spacers around studs holding air cleaner so plastic doesn’t get crushed. If you remove them from air cleaner you can put them on studs to tighten carb and run motor without air cleaner to adj. you might have to turn high speed adj back ina bit as it sounds like cable ran out of travel and needs adj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Search you tube for Honda gx carburetor to see how it all comes apart. There is one bolt on valve cover and another in top air cleaner to throttle control plate plus 2 carb nuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

